

Samsung cites '2001: A Space Odyssey' movie as prior art against iPad design - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/08/samsung-cites-stanley-kubricks-2001.html

======
smoody
I'm no lawyer, but this smells of desperation. It doesn't seem to be the kind
of thing one would do unless one really had no other choice in making a case.
Are there really no good, real examples of the iphone/ipad form factor prior
to the launch of the iphone?

~~~
apress
Please at least read the link. The 2001 movie still is one of numerous
examples cited in the Samsung filing and the "patent" in question is a
relatively general and vague "design patent."

